
Lua based web dev framework - kirubakaran
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.lua.general/48357
======
stcredzero
I'm intrigued by this. Lua on LuaJIT has very good performance. (Some 60X
faster than Ruby 1.8)

